# hotmail calendar with ics (android's problem - not the rom)



## ironman (Oct 17, 2011)

android faillllllllllls BIG time with calendar setup. basically, if you do not use gmail and its calendars, you are screwed. I remember when I had an iphone, calendar setup was signing in to my hotmail account.

With android, compatibility with other accounts is painful. Setting up exchange account is not difficult but its not as easy as signing in with hotmail account. I feel bad for someone who does not know how to set it up and does not know how to google (those people exist in big numbers).

Until a few months ago, calendar only viewed default hotmail calendar and not the 10 others that I have. This was my phone on cyanogenmod7, 7.1 and stock. Then Microsoft released a hotmail app for gingerbread *only* and calendar now works gingerbread (on my phone) and previously on my touchpad. With ICS, I am back on no support from android for my hotmail/exchange calendars and this sucks because my touchpad is my agenda.

This is my rant/rage at my only problem with android and hoping someone has a workaround even though I googled everything and tried many things of my own (including installing the hotmail gingerbread apk on ics and while it worked with email and ran fine, calendar was still broken and did not sync.)


----------



## Rescuer (Aug 25, 2011)

i'm having problems getting a yahoo calendar to show up too.
i have the yahoo calendar set up as a 2nd URL'd cal in my normal google cal.

in cm9 when i open up cal, goto the account, it shows the list of cals i have , and yahoo is set to sync but doesn't show any events

all the other URL'd cals show up just fine


----------



## Canary2323 (Jun 11, 2011)

Why not just get rid of hotmail..


----------



## ears1991 (Sep 17, 2011)

yep its an epic joke, should have been fixed in ics. the microsoft hotmail app sucks but at least it adds all the calendars.
and "why not just get rid of hotmail"?? you shouldnt have to, its andriods fault and its a feature ios has supported for a while by the sound of it.


----------



## Canary2323 (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm. Just saying I thought people stopped using hotmail after the 90s.


----------



## ironman (Oct 17, 2011)

Wow im about to kill my self @ the google calendar online.

I am trying to subscribe to my hotmail calendars to this gmail account I made so the events can get to my touchpad at least BUT NOOOOOOOOOO

1. same hotmail account, same gmail account = improted calendars have different time zones (wtf?). some come with with GMT timezone, others get imported with GMT timezone but EST times. CHOOSE ONE FFS!! It is the same account the calendars are coming from, how are they different?? If they all get improted in GMT time zone with gmt times, its okay: ill just switch google setting to gmt time and get EST times. But they come jumbled up with half calendars in gmt and half in est while they all say they are gmt time in their settings.

2. on the 4th calendar I am importing the same exact way as the others, google calendars gives an error that it cannot add the calendar. OK - lets delete it and try again. "Failed to delete calendar". OK - let the calendar stay, ill just hide it. "Failed to add imported calendar to Google Calendar" -.- They are all same format and same source and same procedure?? What THE fffffffffff?

Stupid Google makes me rage........ and this is why I use Hotmail and still use it.
Such a simple process: subscribe to Hotmail calendars and add the google account to my touchpad to sync the calendars. SO SIMPLEEEE!! RAGEEE!!


----------



## ironman (Oct 17, 2011)

That's my last attempt for the day.

Tomorrow: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/2379/sync-your-outlook-and-google-calendar-with-google-calendar-sync/


----------



## ralphwiggum1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Not sure what the problem is. When you're setting up a Hotmail account in Android (or any device with ActiveSync):

Add a new account.
Select "Corporate" or "Exchange".
Enter your Hotmail address and password.
When entering more details, enter your full email as the username (i.e. [email protected]) with no domain (so delete the " \ " at the beginning).
For the server, enter "m.hotmail.com".
Check the boxes for SSL and secure.
That's it. Tell it to sync calendars, contacts, and emails.
If you're having other problems, run the GAppsFixer to fix the calendar. More problems? Remove all email accounts (except for Gmail) and goto Settings -> Apps and clear data for Calendar and Email apps.

Good luck.


----------



## ironman (Oct 17, 2011)

That's how I do it and it works with email push but no calendar.

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## ralphwiggum1 (Jun 23, 2011)

ralphwiggum1 said:


> Not sure what the problem is. When you're setting up a Hotmail account in Android (or any device with ActiveSync):
> Add a new account.
> Select "Corporate" or "Exchange".
> Enter your Hotmail address and password.
> ...


Also, to make sure your calendar's are visible, you need to go to the Calendar app -> Settings and check the calendars you want to view.


----------



## ears1991 (Sep 17, 2011)

only the primary hotmail calendar gets synced though not any icals you add to your hotmail calendar, i think thats the point hes making


----------



## ralphwiggum1 (Jun 23, 2011)

ears1991 said:


> only the primary hotmail calendar gets synced though not any icals you add to your hotmail calendar, i think thats the point hes making


i'll be danged. you and OP are right. i'll be honest, never did use Hotmail calendars. Briefly used Yahoo.


----------

